# Hot Yoga T-stat



## MrTypical (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm trying to find a 7 wire T-stat that is compatible with a 2 stage heat/ 2 stage cooling Carrier 50TM-012 RTU. This project is for a hot yoga studio and the owner insists that the room have a control range of 72-104. I've had no luck. Every model seems to top out at 90. Many say "operating range 32-104", but what they mean is that it will work in those conditions not that you can dial in those temperature ranges. Any suggestions?


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

I typed in "thermostat for yoga studio" and this is what came up on Google search. Looks like they have several to pick from, but if you don't see what you need, I would maybe send an email and ask them to spec one since that seems to be their forte.
http://www.hotyogastudiodesign.com/shop/cart.php?target=category&category_id=258


----------



## MrTypical (Feb 12, 2013)

:thumbup:THANK YOU!!!!:clap:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I wonder how many checked the thread out for "hot yoga" :whistling:


----------



## MrTypical (Feb 12, 2013)

Kent Whitten said:


> I wonder how many checked the thread out for "hot yoga" :whistling:


Intentional!?:whistling


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Kent Whitten said:


> I wonder how many checked the thread out for "hot yoga" :whistling:


I'm Proud to say that is the reason I looked this way! :thumbsup:

And sad to say I was quite disappointed. :sad:


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

Kent Whitten said:


> I wonder how many checked the thread out for "hot yoga" :whistling:


Guilty as charged.


----------



## Bill1500 (Nov 26, 2011)

tgeb said:


> And sad to say I was quite disappointed. :sad:


Same here.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Kent Whitten said:


> I wonder how many checked the thread out for "hot yoga" :whistling:


<------------- Guilty:whistling


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

It may take a long time to install that thermostat and you may have to go back a few times during the week to make sure it's working properly


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Kent Whitten said:


> I wonder how many checked the thread out for "hot yoga" :whistling:


Hell, I thought it said "Hot yoga t-shirt".


----------

